# Wismec Theorem Wicking



## RevnLucky7 (25/4/16)

For the all the guys who'll be picking this thing up from their preferred vendors, I wanted to get some input here from you. I picked up mine today.

I immediately tried what I will from here on in call THE BLOTCH COIL. I couldn't get any flavour at all off of the single coil dual airflow (from above and behind). I ripped it out and installed a 3mm Clapton setup instead with wicks trimmed very short (not hanging in the tank, but about 2mm or so in) and the experience I'm getting from it is far superior. You'll be able to get away with 3.5mm but I don't want to stuff the channels too much and 3mm is perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Greyz (25/4/16)

/subscribed

@RevnLucky7 on SMM YT video he states that the wicks should be trimmed so that they sit just a bit below the juice holes. Much how you wicked the clapton build. He says the wicks they ship with are way too long. When watching I kinda got the impression I should wick the Theorem much like I wick the Haze dripper tank. Wicks about 2mm into the holes, I then fluff up the tails that protruding into the tank section, slip the tank back over, push the wicks aside a little so that air can travel and done.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/4/16)

Greyz said:


> /subscribed
> 
> @RevnLucky7 on SMM YT video he states that the wicks should be trimmed so that they sit just a bit below the juice holes. Much how you wicked the clapton build. He says the wicks they ship with are way too long. When watching I kinda got the impression I should wick the Theorem much like I wick the Haze dripper tank. Wicks about 2mm into the holes, I then fluff up the tails that protruding into the tank section, slip the tank back over, push the wicks aside a little so that air can travel and done.



They really just ship that wicks that long for you to trim them yourself. I don't think the wicks are really the main issue. I HATE that blotch coil. Also the wide diameter of it which must be at least 4 / 4.5 mm is calling for a boat load of cotton to go through it leaving the cotton tails extremely thick. It's overkill IMO. In SMM's video he shows to poke some holes for air on the side of the channels, which is a must for good wicking but when your cotton tails are that thick you can poke away, they will just swell up and block the insertions you made.

Given, I have no patience and I didn't want to fiddle anymore with the pre installed setup I got it perfect with the 3mm Clapton, first time round.
I also didn't manage to do 50W successfully on the blotch coil, but now, successfully reach 80W (which is too hot for me) and settled at 60W.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## skola (25/4/16)

Quite disappointed to hear about those notch coils.. I agree the diameter of those coils shocked me as well. In theory with the larger surface area I would expect great flavour. 
Waiting patiently to give this tank and those coils a go. Thanks for the feedback so far @RevnLucky7 .


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/4/16)

skola said:


> Quite disappointed to hear about those notch coils.. I agree the diameter of those coils shocked me as well. In theory with the larger surface area I would expect great flavour.
> Waiting patiently to give this tank and those coils a go. Thanks for the feedback so far @RevnLucky7 .



No sweat.
Hey I might just turn out to be an idiot or maybe just save you guys some frustration. I'm eager to hear some other opinions though. I've only had one other guy comment on it in person and he was of the same opinion.


----------



## Greyz (25/4/16)

RevnLucky7 said:


> They really just ship that wicks that long for you to trim them yourself. I don't think the wicks are really the main issue. I HATE that blotch coil. Also the wide diameter of it which must be at least 4 / 4.5 mm is calling for a boat load of cotton to go through it leaving the cotton tails extremely thick. It's overkill IMO. In SMM's video he shows to poke some holes for air on the side of the channels, which is a must for good wicking but when your cotton tails are that thick you can poke away, they will just swell up and block the insertions you made.
> 
> Given, I have no patience and I didn't want to fiddle anymore with the pre installed setup I got it perfect with the 3mm Clapton, first time round.
> I also didn't manage to do 50W successfully on the blotch coil, but now, successfully reach 80W (which is too hot for me) and settled at 60W.



Damn, I had high hopes for that Notched, read botched, coil. Now that I think about it your 100% right about pushing the cotton aside. This is disappointing to say the least as my order will be here in the next 2 weeks.... 
On the plus side I have enough Clapton, Kanthal and SS wire to keep me coiling for years.


----------



## Alex (25/4/16)

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...y_first_impressions_of_the_theorem_and_notch/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

